# Your prints are ready sir...



## smithdan (Nov 20, 2015)

Found this prints and negatives envelope in father in law's stuff awhle back.  The prints were long gone but I finally got around to scanning the negs.  They were on 116 rollfilm,  probably shot on his folding Kodak 116 which I have.   The 35 cents processing cost seems ridiculously cheap but that would get you 2 loaves of bread and a quart of milk in 1939.  The advertised cost of enlargements and hand tinting put these services into the near luxury class. 

The Kodak works smoothly and is a handsome critter with art deco trim.   Bellows is completely shot.  Making a new one and hopefully getting the camera back in service is on the project list.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool!


----------

